# Stocky chest



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

*He`s getting a nice broad chest.. the runs are doing him justice no?*


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is cute. I can't really see the chest well though from this picture


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

yea the pic doesn't do much justice...I can see some good muscle tone though


----------

